# Drive shaft to Flywheel flexible flange Bolt torque specifications Cub 1204



## geo999

While troubleshooting an electrical problem, I noticed that two of the 4 bolts in the flex flange coupling of the cranksaft to the flywheel were very loose. (could easily take them off by hand). Have not been able to find any info as to whether there is any recommended torque specs for this coupling. I have both the owners and service manuals for the 1204 Cub but can't find anything on this. Any help would be very much appreciated. 

Geo999


----------



## lsmurphy

It's commonly refered to as a 'rag' joint. You need to use the correct lock nut (compression nut) so it does not become finger lose again.

There is no torque to these nuts/bolts, hand tight till you see the 'rag' begin to compress slightly, do not overtighten.

Scott


----------



## lsmurphy

Note the style of nuts. Your 1204 does not require you to double them up but do so if you can afford it.

Also note that the rags or flex discs are not necessarily compressed or distorted.

Scott


----------



## geo999

*Rag Coupling*

Scott,

Thanks very much for your reply and the pictures. Will get some lock nuts that fit. Can you explain why they only need to be hand tight? Always like to know the reason behind things . TIA

George


----------



## IH farm boy

i good tourque is use a standard combination wrench and pull on it moderatley and it will get you close , and use lock nuts like scot said try to stay away from nylon lock nuts they tent to deteriorate when exposed to heat over time , try to find ones that are top lock or side lock the have a mark on the side or top pending on wich one you get hence the names


----------



## Mickey

I'd not over tighten these nuts and to prevent further loosening of them apply some loctite 242 to the threads when installing the nuts. Bolt/nut will not come loose but not hard to disassemble with a wrench. Elastic locknut will get the job done but I prefer the loctite route as it prevents water from getting into the threads a rusting.


----------

